# Time for a new grinder?



## ajc-79 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello all..

I thought i'd start a new thread debating my choice of grinder. At the moment I have a Gaggia MM, which i'm looking to replace for the following reasons:

It's hard to get a consistant grind

It retains ground coffee more than i'd like

It's messy and hard to clean (because the recepticle for the grinds is a ridiculous shape)










My Gaggia setup with MM grinder. The 70's called and they want their grinder back!









I'm looking for something I can set and will give me consistant results, then I can just work on my tamping technique and espresso nirvana will be mine! Also a grinder that won't make a mess of my kitchen. I'm obviously considering the MC2, and I was even looking at a Vario.. but this review put me off a bit, especially the section about it making a mess.. also the MC2 is about the right height, I need something under 45cm to fit on my workbench. Budget is around £250.

I'd be interested to hear your thoughts.

Adam


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Iberital MC2 is 37.5cm with the hopper attached

Much more consistent grind than the Gaggia grinder you have.

Are you looking to sell your current grinder?

I have a machine that I am selling ( http://twitpic.com/1i1ls6 ) that could go nicely with it as a package.

Let me know how much you would like for it and if you would like to co-advertise this with a machine

The Malkonig Vario is a great grinder too, albeit nearly 3 times the price of the Iberital MC2

David's writeup is pretty comprehensive and worth a read for anyone evaluating the grinder. There is also this review to read as well. Tristan knows his stuff too.


----------



## agduncan (May 1, 2010)

Re clumping in the Vario, I hear more recent revisions have greatly reduced this problem and everything else seems to indicate an excellent grinder for the price.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

There was a roundup of grinder tests on Bella Barista and the Eureka Mignon Instantaneo Grinder did well. Just above your budget but within the height restriction. I have no personal experience of it though.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I think for true consistency in the cup you'd need to look at some of the larger conicals, however, some flat burrs are very good indeed. Just bear in mind one thing, the hopper, forget it, you simply don't need it. So without that to bear in mind I think you'll find many more grinders will fit into your height restriction.

I'd really think long and hard as to whether you'd consider a used grinder on ebay, imho your money will go a lot further and get you far superior results in the cup. (Mazzers are generally ones to keep eyes on)

You probably won't see this in time, but something to bear in mind:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAZZER-SUPER-JOLLY-GRINDER-EXCEL-CONDITION-/170481817378?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item27b1821722


----------



## ajc-79 (Apr 18, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> I think for true consistency in the cup you'd need to look at some of the larger conicals, however, some flat burrs are very good indeed. Just bear in mind one thing, the hopper, forget it, you simply don't need it. So without that to bear in mind I think you'll find many more grinders will fit into your height restriction.
> 
> I'd really think long and hard as to whether you'd consider a used grinder on ebay, imho your money will go a lot further and get you far superior results in the cup. (Mazzers are generally ones to keep eyes on)
> 
> ...


I was keeping my eye on that auction. Unfortunately, the super jolly is too high to fit into my kitchen.

Well, I could cut into the kitchen cabinets and make room.. but I think the lady might have something to say on that.









RE hoppers.. I know where you coming from, as it's for casual use only.. but don't all grinders have hoppers? Perhaps you mean I could take the hopper off, if this was the case, where'd I put the beans?

Sorry, perhaps i'm being a bit dense


----------



## ajc-79 (Apr 18, 2010)

Glenn said:


> The Iberital MC2 is 37.5cm with the hopper attached
> 
> Much more consistent grind than the Gaggia grinder you have.
> 
> ...


Blimey. I didn't realise they had machines in that colour scheme too!

Sure, i'd be happy to sell it. I don't have the box anymore, but I do have the manual. I quick Google suggests they are $120+ USD new, how does £40 sound?

PM me if you're keen.

Cheers.


----------



## ajc-79 (Apr 18, 2010)

BanishInstant said:


> There was a roundup of grinder tests on Bella Barista and the Eureka Mignon Instantaneo Grinder did well. Just above your budget but within the height restriction. I have no personal experience of it though.


Thanks a really helpful link - thanks


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

ajc-79 said:


> I was keeping my eye on that auction. Unfortunately, the super jolly is too high to fit into my kitchen.
> 
> Well, I could cut into the kitchen cabinets and make room.. but I think the lady might have something to say on that.
> 
> ...


Not without the hopper it isn't. The hopper just sits on top of the upper burr chamber, i.e take hopper off, put some beans down the throat that leads into the burr chamber (easily get a double down the throat of any grinder i've seen), put a 58mm steel tamper on top (in case of the mazzers) to stop the beans flying out and grind away. Absolutely no need for a hopper unless it's in a commercial environment, all it does in a home environment is keep stale beans.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Was trying to find an example so you can picture it:


----------



## ajc-79 (Apr 18, 2010)

BanishInstant said:


> There was a roundup of grinder tests on Bella Barista and the Eureka Mignon Instantaneo Grinder did well. Just above your budget but within the height restriction. I have no personal experience of it though.


After reading this and looking at some reviews i've ordered a Eureka Mignon.

Will post some pics and a little review when my new toy arrives!

Thanks all for your advice.

Adam


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I think the Gaggia MM will be a distant memory after using the Eureka.


----------

